

2020 via Time Machine: Components, Devices, and Technologies - wicknicks
http://gigaom.com/2011/06/11/2020-via-time-machine-components-devices-and-technologies/

======
wicknicks
A continuation article discussing networks can be found here:
[http://gigaom.com/2011/06/12/2020-via-time-machine-
networks-...](http://gigaom.com/2011/06/12/2020-via-time-machine-networks-and-
systems/)

